# Sanding between coats of BIN on cabinets?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

There should be no need to sand unless you got crap in the primer.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I usually sand all primed things and first finish coats, even if it's only what it's in front of your face or where your hands will be. There are a number of ways that stuff can get onto the painted surface, even debris in the unopened can *from* the factory. Wet paint is a dust magnet. Your brush picks stuff up in nooks and crannys. Etc. Your only lightly sanding to knock any debris off, and using a grit like 220, or 180 at most, even a scour sponge works well on detail work. It's not going to hurt the finish, coverage, or stain hide.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats want I meant to say ^ :yes:


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

chrisn said:


> There should be no need to sand unless you got crap in the primer.


agree. if anything go over very lightly .the key word is lightly :huh:with fine paper or even a new green scrub pad. its easy to burn through bin with sand paper:yes: .


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had great luck with using a foam hot dog roller, no brush marks and comes out smooth as glass.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep. sand between coats.


----------



## dandh (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I've got four coats of paint on the cabinets and now my question is how long must we wait to "use" our kitchen? We used the oven for a pizza without thinking about it, somewhere around coat 2 or 3, and then had tiny little hairline cracks--not long, more like little mini "splits" all over the paint, I'm assuming from the heat of the oven? Got those sanded off and repainted, so now I'm just wondering how soon we can use the oven, stovetop, etc. Hubby will be installing a new range hood before then for sure, but in terms of the paint itself....we've upped our heat in the house to 68 to help speed up the drying time and have a fan moving air around....what else can we do and how long to cure? Thanks!


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing about all you can to help it dry.Cure time depends on a lot of things.All those coats is going to take a while.At least 30 days probably longer.Read the label on your finish paint there is a lot of good stuff to know on there.


----------



## dandh (Oct 26, 2012)

cdaniels said:


> Sounds like you are doing about all you can to help it dry.Cure time depends on a lot of things.All those coats is going to take a while.At least 30 days probably longer.Read the label on your finish paint there is a lot of good stuff to know on there.


We used SW ProClassic acrylic latex for the finish layers...the label doesn't say anything about cure time, just that it needed 4 hrs to recoat at 77 degrees (no way are we upping the temp to 77, so we just waited longer between coats). Please tell me we don't need to wait up to 30 days to use our appliances, though!! Would it be the heat causing the tiny splits in the paint?


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

No you don't have to wait.As soon as the paint is dry you can use your appliances without worry.I'm not sure what caused the paint to split.Without seeing it I would guess that the coats underneath were not cured enough for another coat and drew up more as they cured.Most paints have about a 30 day cure time and the bonding process is part of the curing so be careful with your doors and drawers sticking.I like to use the clear plastic door bumps anywhere the painted surfaces may touch.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

dandh said:


> We used SW ProClassic acrylic latex for the finish layers...the label doesn't say anything about cure time, just that it needed 4 hrs to recoat at 77 degrees (no way are we upping the temp to 77, so we just waited longer between coats). Please tell me we don't need to wait up to 30 days to use our appliances, though!! Would it be the heat causing the tiny splits in the paint?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> too mant coats of paint too fast
> ...


----------



## dandh (Oct 26, 2012)

Darn. I was afraid of that. We did the two coats of BIN in the same day, but I did wait a day between the two coats of paint....did the first coat Sat. morning and the 2nd coat Sunday afternoon. We haven't even started on the doors yet because we're going to try and entirely sand off the routed 70's puzzle looking design on them. We'll go slower on those, I just really needed a working kitchen and not have nicotine dripping into our food! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

One coat of primer is all that is needed, two coats solves nothing.


----------



## Grants Painting (Feb 6, 2013)

*BIN Primer*

Well you probably bought the BIN primer without having them shake it. The stuff settles within 10 min. You need to have it shaken twice and then continue to shake it. You may be just spreading alcohol on your surface with just a bit of solids.


----------

